# Fantasy Golf



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just throwing this out here to see if there is any interest for some "fun" fantasy golf. 

Here's how it works. First you go to the current week's PGA Tour field. PGATOUR - World Golf Championships - Cadillac Championship - Field

From the listed field you pick 3 main players, and two alternates. I picked Woods, Kaymer, and Westwood as my three main players. My two alternates are (1.) Mickelson, and (2.) Vegas.

All picks have to be in before the start of the tournament. We seem to have a few different time zones represented on this forum, but that should not be a problem. 

Alternates can only be used if one of my three main players have to leave the tournament for any reason except for disqualification, or missing the cut. Example; if Kaymer were to be eaten by an alligator, I could insert my first alternate Mickelson in his place. If Kaymer was -8 before he became dinner, and Mickelson finished the tournament at -7, Mickelson's score would count since Kaymer did not finish the tournament. 

If Woods were to miss the cut @ +1, Kaymer finished the tournament @ -5, and Westwood finished the tournament @ -10, my score for the week would be -14. I couldn't use an alternate's score for Woods because he missed the cut. If another forum member's players finished at -22, I lost by 7 strokes. 

Weekly scores are cumulative until the last major of the year is played. At the end of the last major, the over all winner is the forum member with the lowest number. 

I will keep my score for this week to show how it works. Then, perhaps we could get a little competition going at the start of the Masters. I will also offer up other scenarios during the next four days of this WGC event just for the sake of interest.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the sound of this but what happens if someone else wants the same players?

Can I have Donald, Westwood and Rickie Fowler.

Alternates, Bill Hass & Dustin Johnson


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds fun I'll go Geoff Ogilvy, Vijay, Robert Allenby with Jim Furyk and Aaron Baddeley as alternatives will you post the round scores up here? my weekend is pretty busy so I wont get time to check.


I guess you can pick one player the same as someone else but not all of them that would be boring we should set some rules.

suggested rule
1 you can pick one player the same as another forum member. 
2 you can pick both or none of anoher members alternatives in your starting 3 or as your alternatives.
any other idea I dont think there needs to be many rules.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Members can can pick the same players. Very seldom, if at all will two members pick the same group of players. This also includes alternates. Only thing I recommend is that the alternates be designated as a first, and second choices. The designated first alternate would be used before the second alternate could be used. If by chance two members did pick the same players, including alternates,.....oh well "stuff happens".

I was in a league that used this format. At that time everyone was picking Woods, because he was playing so well. Some members did not like him, and refused to pick him. Only difference was we picked 5 main players, and two alternates. 

Yes, I will keep track of the scoring this week just to show everyone how it works. In a fantasy league I was in, scoring was kept by the individual member for his/her team. The game of Golf is based on honor, and integrity. Of course there were instances where a member posted the wrong score for his/her team, and was corrected by another member. 

Another thing we did was break the year into four blocks of competition. That way we had four (possible) different members winning during the year's four contests. Those four members (and ties) had a playoff using a tournament played after the FedEx Championship. This also helped when a member was so far behind, they had no chance of winning. That member could always look forward to a fresh start in a few (tournaments) weeks. 

Another thing we did was make scores doubled for the Majors. This was fine, but if a member picked a player who had a bad tournament, with double points, they could be out of the competition pretty quickly. The up side of doubling the majors' scores was a member could gain a lot of ground on the league leaders. I think it is best if the players' scores in a major are not doubled. 

The forum admin did designate a fantasy golf thread to keep everything in one place. Participating members could go to that thread, see the rules, enter their scores, see the standings after each tournament, and find the "field" list from which to make their picks for the next tournament.

Surtees is correct. The fewer the rules, the better. The member picks their players, and utilizes their alternates per the rules. That being (1) alternates can't be used to replace DQ'd, and/or main players who miss the cut. (2) Also, alternates need to be designated "first" and "second". (3) Only the players (members' picks) who finish the tournament on Sunday can have their scores used. (4) All member's picks have to be posted prior to the start of the tournament. That's four rules, which is enough. If some issue were to come up, the forum members participating in that tournament could work it out. That, or the forum members could designate a Fantasy league Commissioner who could make a binding ruling based on the facts. Member's scores are based on their players scores, so there is not much to debate when it comes to scoring. 

The only debated issue I ever saw come up was a member posting their picks after the tournament had started. In most cases if the late, posted picks did not effect the scoring, and other members, it was not a big deal. A good example would be a member's picks were posted after the tournament started, but none of their picks had tee'd off yet at the time their picks were posted.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

These are the scores after round 1. 

Frog -11 (Kaymer -6, Westwood -3, Woods -2 ) (Ave -3.66)

Hobbit -10 (Donald -5, Westwood -3, Fowler -2) (Ave -3.33)

Surtees E (Singh -4, Allenby E, Ogilvy +4) (Ave E )


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Total scores after RD 2 completed;

Frog -8
Hobbit -5
Surtees +1

As you can see, our picks did not have a very good day for rd 2


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> Total scores after RD 2 completed;
> 
> Frog -4
> Hobbit -2
> ...


Frog, are you sure on the scores? :dunno:

I've just had a look and I read it as Frog -8, Hobbit -5, Surtees +1.

It may be me... I'm not always at my sharpest this early in the morning


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah, I messed up some where. Your numbers are correct. I think maybe they were not really done. When I copied the scores to a spread sheet, all I had was a one number score out of the news paper.
Thanks for the correction.:thumbsup:



Big Hobbit said:


> Frog, are you sure on the scores? :dunno:
> 
> I've just had a look and I read it as Frog -8, Hobbit -5, Surtees +1.
> 
> It may be me... I'm not always at my sharpest this early in the morning


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no my picks arent going very well maybe I should of had a better look at the field.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well hopefully I have the numbers right this time;

Hobbit -17
Frog -10
Surtees -6

Luke Donald played some pretty good golf today, as did Allenby


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool at least I'm in the negative.... looks like hobbits boys all played well today!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Go Team Hobbit!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's the final scores. 

Hobbit -27
Frog -18
Surtees -9 

Now if you wanted to break this down per member's score in relation to par for the tournament, it would be: 

Hobbit 9 under par
Frog 6 under par
Surtees 3 under par 

Example: Hoobit -27, divided by his three players, equals 9 under par. If a member's score was something like 3.6 under par, that member's score would round down to 3 under par. Nothing really changes. It just makes the score in relation to par look different for the member. 

Another thing that can be done is a "5 tour challenge" We have have 5 tours. PGA, Euro PGA, LPGA Champoion's Tour, and the Nationwide Tour. The forum member would pick "ONE" player from each tour, and 2 alternates from any tour. Same scoring, and rules format. 

So that's it. All that is needed is some interest from other forum members to partake in the competition. 

Right now I am going RVing for a few days.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Frog,

Many thanks for putting this together, and updating the scores.

Must admit I really got into it a lot more than I thought. Even had Mrs Hobbit chasing me to put the golf on tv last night

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for looking at the Hobbit it was fun next time I need to pick my players better but its a great idea

WHO ELSE WANTS IN????


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Seeing as Frog is out enjoying himself here's this weeks field for fantasy golf.

PGATOUR.com - Transitions Championship: Field Information

As per Frog's rules, choose 3 players + 2 alterantes.

Good luck.

Brian


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My 3 for this week's Transistions championship are:-

Harrington, Furyk, Ricky Barnes. Alternates Casey, JJ Henry.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

ok heres mine lets see if I can do better.

Nick Watney, Spencer Levin, Jimmy Walker A1 Mark Wilson A2 Rory Sabbatini


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If this WiFi hot spot holds up here's my picks Appleby, Goosen, Furyk. A1-Singh. A2-Sabbatini.

Glad you folks are having fun with it. Our RV is parked over looking a lake, and I have about a 120 yard driving range all to myself.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice to see you in frog we just need a few more to get on broad!
The first players about to tee off!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys I've made a sticky for this so can you use it now please I only haven't moved these post over because it puts them in a time order but I thought it would be good to have all the rules and a leader broad in the first two post and thanks Frog I have pretty much just copied and pasted your post into one bigger post.
I have copied over the pics for this week too! Goodluck


----------

